# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Miksi lentokentän asemalaiturit kilometrin päässä terminaalista?

## Ossi Viljakainen

Yritin etsiä, mutta en löytänyt foorumista keskustelua tästä aiheesta, joten uusi avaus:

Kun nyt oli mahdollisuus rakentaa lentoaseman terminaalin alle uusi ja kätevä juna-asema, miksei sitä sijoitettu kätevästi aivan terminaalirakennuksen alle ja helposti saavutettavaksi? Miksi se upotettiin käsittämättömän syvälle, eikä lähemmäksi pintaa? Miksei asemahallia sijoitettu välittömästi terminalin alle, vaan maan alle rakennettiin järjetön kilometrin mittainen kaari, ja vielä sen päähän uudet, täysin tarpeettomat liukuportaat? Miksi louhitusta laiturihallista tehtiin suhteettoman monumentaalinen, kun pienemmälläkin olisi hyvin pärjätty? Mielestäni valittu toteutustapa on fiasko.

----------


## aki

Täällä on keskusteltu Lentokentän aseman sijoittumisen syistä http://jlf.fi/f20/126-raideyhteys-he.../index135.html

----------

